# Captain of an off Shore oil rig ship.



## Corrmaz

I want to become a Captain of a support ship for an off shore oil rig. I plan on joining the Navy. However I don't plan on being on a ship. I wish to become a NSW operator, preferably a SEAL. So will being the Navy benefit me in becoming a ship captain or would it not affect it. Either way what steps would I need to take in order to become qualified. Also what is the annual salary for a Captain of an Oil Rig support vessel. Tank you in advance for all replies.


----------



## Kaiser Bill

?? I'm baffled.


----------



## joemcd

To become a captain or indeed any member of the crew of any ship you first have to become a SEAL............I do believe


----------



## Kaiser Bill

I spent 40 yrs at sea........deckboy to master and I never deviated to being a seal.


----------



## rickles23

Hi,

Pleading igorance what is a:

NSW operator, preferably a SEAL.

Regards...(?HUH)


----------



## howardang

Corrmaz said:


> I want to become a Captain of a support ship for an off shore oil rig. I plan on joining the Navy. However I don't plan on being on a ship. I wish to become a NSW operator, preferably a SEAL. So will being the Navy benefit me in becoming a ship captain or would it not affect it. Either way what steps would I need to take in order to become qualified. Also what is the annual salary for a Captain of an Oil Rig support vessel. Tank you in advance for all replies.


I presume you are in the US? As far as I know a SEAL is a military role and not relevant to oil rig supply vessels. To become a Master of a supply vessel, you need first to spend a number of years learing seamanship and becomming qualified as a Master Mariner. By the time you are qualified the salary will bear no relation to present day rates so ask again nearer the time. In the ,
Meantime, good luck with your dreams!

Howard


----------



## stevie burgess

howardang said:


> I presume you are in the US? As far as I know a SEAL is a military role and not relevant to oil rig supply vessels. To become a Master of a supply vessel, you need first to spend a number of years learing seamanship and becomming qualified as a Master Mariner. By the time you are qualified the salary will bear no relation to present day rates so ask again nearer the time. In the ,
> Meantime, good luck with your dreams!
> 
> Howard


Quite right Howard and well said.


----------



## Corrmaz

How would someone become a qualified Master Mariner


----------



## howardang

Corrmaz said:


> How would someone become a qualified Master Mariner


Presuming that you are from the United States, have a look at this link which will give you an idea, and if you want to pursue this, maybe speak to the US Coast Guard who administer the qualifications of US ships officers.

http://work.chron.com/degree-need-ships-captain-6541.html

Good luck

Howard


----------



## Corrmaz

I was planning on attending the California Maritime Academy. Would that be a correct step in becoming a Captain. How long does it usually take for someone who starts out at Third Mate to work there way up to Captain. And I realize it wont be relevant in the future what is the salary of a captain of an oil rig support vessel currently. Also the reason I said I wish to become a SEAL because it is stated in order to be a licensed captain was to have significant time at sea and was wondering if being a SEAL would still count for time at sea since they are not on a ship alot. 

@rickles- NSW stands for Naval Special Warfare. There are various types of communities in the NSW such as: EOD, SWCC, AIRR, and SEAL. I said "preferably a SEAL" because that is the type of NSW operator I wish to become.


----------



## Lurch

Becoming a SEAL is of no relevance in becoming master of an offshore supply vessel. Cadet ship/training/ Third Mate/ Second Mate/Master Maybe 15 years if your are lucky.

However if you are convinced/obsessed with the SEAL idea there are other options where SEAL training will be of use - go offshore as a diver with the goals of becoming a Dive Support Technician - they are in constant demand and on very good salaries.

http://www.imca-int.com/diving-divi...ort-technician-training-and-certificatio.aspx


----------



## Kaiser Bill

How to become a Master ? surely if you must ask it's too late.


----------



## howardang

Kaiser Bill said:


> How to become a Master ? surely if you must ask it's too late.


Not necessarily! I think this is a very young man who has stars in his eyes. If so, he may have plenty of time to acieve his dream and good luck to him.

Howard


----------



## China hand

Passing thought: is someone extracting the urine? Or am I being unkind?(Flowers)


----------



## lakercapt

Firstly you will not state as a third mate.
You will start as a deck hand or cadet.
From start to obtaining a Master certificate competency will take about ten years.
To become a master after that may be some years.
Before all that effort you should have a through medical (Some might suggest lobotomy)


----------



## duquesa

*Captain of an off shore oil rig ship*

Quote:- " However I don't plan on being on a ship "

Interesting indeed!!!!(?HUH)


----------



## Jacktar1

duquesa said:


> Quote:- " However I don't plan on being on a ship "
> 
> Interesting indeed!!!!(?HUH)


Interesting and weird !!!


----------



## Duncan112

Maybe James Thurber could give interesting advice if he was still around!!


----------



## ben27

good day kaiser bill.m.27.nov 2013 15:47.#12.re:captain of an offshore oil ship.too late is wright.regards ben27


----------



## Corrmaz

@Lurch- Your suggestion to look into commercial diving got me very interested in it. After some research I learned that there is something called a diving engineer which engineering is something I have always been interested in. Is there certain diving engineer specialties (ie. Mechanical, Petroleum, Civil,...) or is it just a general engineering. Thank you.


----------



## Kaiser Bill

Lurch ?? wasn't he a character in "The Addams Family"


----------



## Norm

I'm not so sure he is too late. I watched a TV do***entary where the crew of a ship was interviewed and on of the officers was a woman who had been a ladies hairdresser and changed careers to train as a ship captain at age 29. I think being a seal or a diving engineer before training as a captain might be considered too rough. So might being born a man, so a gender change operation followed by a course in hairdressing may be advisable.
I know for sure that the best kind of diving engineer to be is an Electrical Diving Engineer. The work is a lot nicer connecting up the wires. 
Good luck in your future career choices.


----------



## Lurch

Most dive technicians/engineers are offshore:

http://careers.subsea7.com/Exp/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=55635 

http://careers.subsea7.com/Exp/VacancyInformation.aspx?VId=55376 

http://www.subsea7.com/en/our-people/offshore-professionals.html

http://www.subsea7.com/en/our-people/events.html


----------



## Corrmaz

@Lurch- Do you know if there is such thing as a Petroleum Dive technicians. Thank you.


----------



## Lurch

Most dive technicians work in the offshore setor so they are all involved with the oil industry. There are the differing specialitys within.


----------



## kevinmurphy

China hand said:


> Passing thought: is someone extracting the urine? Or am I being unkind?(Flowers)


I think you hit the nail on the head young man
rgdsKev(Jester)


----------



## rickles23

Hi,
I was going to ask what the initials stood for.

I live in Australia and NSW is New South Wales over here.

If the SEALS are anything like some other Special Forces you cannot just become one.

First there is Basic Training and if considered good enough you have to pass the weeding out process both physical and mental.

Regards


----------



## david freeman

dream on dream on, one day you may become god indeed! However be warery there is a correct path to tread my son, and is is not that of JC? Just one of being a human being, hard work and with wisdom and compassion?? Otherwise you may become a 'TIN GOD' then you are no use to anyone.


----------



## kernewekmarnor

Corrmaz; canny lad, wrong planet.


----------

